# The Witcher 2: Frage zum Dark Mode



## Fiffi1984 (26. April 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich spiele dieses an sich geniale Spiel zum zweiten Mal durch, diesmal im Dark Mode.
"An sich" deswegen, weil der Kayran-Kampf am Ende von Akt 1 meines Erachtens nach einfach schlecht designt und im Dark Mode auch nicht fair ist.

Daher wollte ich nur für den Kayran die Schwierigkeit runterdrehen. Weiß jemand wie sich das auswirkt? Ich verliere alle Dark-Mode-Gegenstände, soviel ist klar. Aber wäre es möglich wenn ich die Gegenstände erst nach dem Kampf kaufe? Also den Kampf auf Leicht spielen, dann wieder auf Dark, und dann kaufen. 

Weiß jemand ob das geht?


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Ich spiele dieses an sich geniale Spiel zum zweiten Mal durch, diesmal im Dark Mode.
> "An sich" deswegen, weil der Kayran-Kampf am Ende von Akt 1 meines Erachtens nach einfach schlecht designt und im Dark Mode auch nicht fair ist.
> ...



Hm, keine Ahnung, aber sooo schwer ist der Kayran im "Dark Mode" nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn selbst ich alter Mann das Vieh geschafft habe, bekommst Du das sicherlich auch hin. 

Tipp: Trank "Manguste" gegen das Gift und unbedingt die Kayran-Falle besorgen (den Rahmen dafür gibt's in Loredos Anwesen!).
Hast Du die Falle im Inventar, siehst Du an den passenden Stellen gelbe Platzhalter, an denen sich die Falle aufstellen lässt.
Mit diesen Markierungen kannst Du "Yrden" viel besser platzieren, die Arme sind im Nu gefangen.

Eigentlich ist der Kampf sogar recht einfach, wenn man  weiß, wann der Kayran was macht, kommt nur auf Timing an. Eine weitere Hilfe ist, die Kamera möglichst oft "nach oben" zu richten, so dass man sieht, wenn der Kayran zum Schlag ausholt, dann kann man eigentlich ohne weiteres die Ausweichrolle timen.

 Eine weitere kleine Fiesheit ist dann jedoch das anstehende QTE - während auf den Fangarm springen (RM im richtigen Moment) und mittels LM mit dem Schwert pieksen ja noch einfach sind, erscheint die Anzeige für den rechtzeitigen Absprung zu spät und nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde - das hat mich auch erst gefrustet, aber wenn Du die Leertaste etwa dann drückst, wenn Geralt auf dem Fangarm den Schiffsmast passiert, klappt's.

Achja, noch ein Tipp: wenn Dir der Kampf zu hektisch ist: Links, bei der alten Brücke steht der Rest einer Statue. Hinter deren Füßen ist man prima vor so ziemlich jeder Attacke des Kayrans geschützt, wenn erst einmal der erste, linke Fangarm ab ist.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (26. April 2012)

Danke für deine Tipps!

Ich hab's jetzt eine Stunde am Stück (!!!) probiert und bin genau einmal ins Quicktime-Event gekommen. Es passiert irgendwie ständig was anderes. Entweder ich werde von Steinen erschlagen oder aber der Arm fegt von links nach rechts und haut mich um. Bin kurz davor das Ding an die Wand zu pfeffern. Geht leider nicht, da es ein Download war. 

Bin echt gefrustet. Probiere es nochmal, aber hättest du eventuell noch ein Savegame?

In Loredos Anwesen komme ich doch erst wenn ich die Story weiterspiele, oder? Wollte eigentlich erst den Kayran erledigen und mir dann von der Kohle die Rüstung des Frevlers besorgen.

Normalerweise mag ich keine Cheats, aber wenn einer gehen würde, dann würde ich ihn für die Stelle gerne nutzen.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Tipps!
> 
> Ich hab's jetzt eine Stunde am Stück (!!!) probiert und bin genau einmal ins Quicktime-Event gekommen. Es passiert irgendwie ständig was anderes. Entweder ich werde von Steinen erschlagen oder aber der Arm fegt von links nach rechts und haut mich um. Bin kurz davor das Ding an die Wand zu pfeffern. Geht leider nicht, da es ein Download war.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich habe in der Tat ein passendes Savegame, gleich nach dem Kampf. Das ist also kein Problem. 

Du kommst schon vorher in Loredos Anwesen; zusammen mit Roche, wo Du u.a. die Balliste sabotieren musst (die Quest heißt "Ein unmoralisches Angebot", glaube ich). Imho die einzige Möglichkeit, an die benötigte Komponente für die Falle zu gelangen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (26. April 2012)

Mist, die Quest habe ich schon gemacht. Ich glaub ohne den Kayran zu erledgen komme ich jetzt nicht mehr zu Loredo.

Könntest du mir das Savegame schicken? Das wäre ein Traum. 

Schicke dir meine Mailadresse per PM...


----------



## aut-taker (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mich kurz einklinken darf: Habt ihr keine Probleme mit der STeuerung? Ich habe vor der Enhanced Edition das Spiel fast nicht spielen können weil die Steuerung so unglaublich schlecht war - 7 mal eine Taste drücken bis sich das Spiel erbarmt sie zu erkennen ist schon irgendwie echt krass - Animationen stören den Kampffluss gewaltigst und ich habe so kleine Probleme beim Kayran gehabt und fast unlösbare beim Bosskampf gegen einen Typen - jetzt mit Enhanced geht es besser ist aber immer noch weit entfernt von gut - habt ihr da Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Vor allem das Rollen+Aktion direkt danach, schnell parieren etc. funktioniert einfach nicht so toll


----------



## Hawkins (4. Mai 2012)

Ich spiel auch gerade im Dark Mode, die Maus/Tastatursteuerung gefällt mir garnicht, mit nem 360 Gamepad spielt sich das Game irgendwie viel besser. Zum Parieren: drauf würde ich sogut es geht verzichten. Einfach immer schnell ausweichen und danach die Gegner ein paarmal treffen und wieder ausweichen. Leichter wird es wenn man das Quen Sign im Magiebaum weiter ausbaut, dann werden die Gegner kurz betäubt wenn sie den Witcher treffen und man kann sie schnell besiegen.

Zum Kayran gibt es ein gutes Video das auch mir sehr geholfen hat: ➜ The Witcher 2 - Enhanced Edition Walkthrough - Part 24: The Kayran [Insane] - YouTube

Ist zwar englisch aber es erklärt den Kampf gut.

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt am Spiel: die Kamera ist zu nah am Helden, sie hätten lieber die Kameraoptionen vom Witcher 1 nehmen sollen.


----------

